# Who is ready to do some training?



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

With the hunt test season just around the corner, who is ready or willing to get together and do some training? I live out in Grantsville and could meet anyone at the Lee Kay center. I am thinking at least twice a week. Maybe more as the trials get closer. I can do mornings, afternnons or evenings. Is anyone up for some retriever training?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Finally some places to hide birds!


----------



## Wes (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm out here in Grantsville also. I was hoping the Wasatch Retriever club would start their picnic test but I haven't heard anything and their website hasn't been updated since last year. I'd be interested in working my lab. Let me know when you're going out.
Wes


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

I would also love to work on my lab... don't really know what im doin but when I took her out last weekend she did great!!!!! new to the whole dog trainin thing but would love to get into it.....


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I also would be interested in training, I work just a few miles from the Lee Kay center so I could train in the evenings after work, exspecialy as the days are getting longer. I also occasionaly will run over and train on my lunch hour. I also could occasionaly train on the weekend.

Wes Wasatch started there Picinic tests last month, there next one is on Feb 23rd at Lee Kay. I don't know why there website is not updated, PM me your email and I will send you there newsletter with all the event dates. 

Weber River Retriever club is having a Picinic this Saturday at Willard Bay. Hopefully the snow won't be too bad.

Mark


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Im in just figure out what days. Eves are best for me I have wanted to get some sort of training group going .


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Would probably need to separate the pointers from the retrievers. I'd enjoy training with other lab owners. Weekends only for me. I'm in northern utah county.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Not to be exclusive or leave anyone out but are there any guys from Utah county that would like to get together somewhere within the county?

I like training at Lee Kay, but for me it is an hour drive. It's a little too far to go on a regular basis.

Shane


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I am out in Utah County but I am guessing you would be working a retreiver and my little French Brittany needs to work on backing, so probably not going to work out.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Texscala said:


> I am out in Utah County but I am guessing you would be working a retreiver and my little French Brittany needs to work on backing, so probably not going to work out.


You're right. I do have a lab. He wouldn't help out much with the backing.

As much as I like watching a good hunting dog work, to be effective with my time I probably ought to stick with the lab folk.

Shane


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

I am also a retriever guy in Utah County and training here would be easier but what ever works. Are we going to get something going ? Vic


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Wendsday or Thursday morning work?


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Vic,

I would be up for doing some around here. Me and another guy go quite often down by the stadium theaters and work in the open area there. I have a couple of bumper boys that we use. You are more than welcome to come along when we get together. I have another guy down here locally that has also expressed interest in getting together to work the dogs. There is enough of us here that we could probably get a pretty good group going.

Unfortunately a good place to do some water work nearby is hard to come by. I've looked around and have yet to find anything that is ideal. We'll keep looking though.

I'll be gone most of this next week with work but could get together the following week. Let me know if you are interested.

Shane


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Finally some places to hide birds!


Fuzzy Mug!


----------

